
Websites are becoming intelligent, so are website hackers - shikhil587
https://medium.com/@Shikhil/websites-are-becoming-intelligent-so-are-website-hackers-63e38d43911c#.ixdcouxwz
======
crystalmace
FYI: This reads like an antivirus advertisement for nontechnical users.

